# upnp and linux-igd

## Malketh

Okay, after quite a bit of experimenting I discovered that the current upnpsdk and linux-igd packages weren't working quite right, for instance if you queried the IGD from XP it would crash.. In fact there seems to be a few things that would set it off. To solve this I came up with a couple of ebuilds to install the newest upnp (which is now libupnp) AND a tarred up copy of linux-igd, both from sourceforge. So far everything works, MSN seems to work PROPERLY, Azereus' portmappings are made AND destroyed when the program is started and stopped and it even properly reports bandwidth statistics to XP when you query the status of the 'Internet Gateway' (which is what my upnp router comes up as). Had to do some rewriting of ebuilds and rc scripts, and moving conf files around, etc. to get it work right, but if anybody wants what I have that made it work just post and I'll post them.  :Smile: 

----------

## NickG

I've been having some problems with linux-igd myself. Please could you post the ebuilds you have made?

Thanks very much.

----------

## Malketh

alrighty. I had to make a tarball of the linux-igd cvs code so you'll have to pull that off my website, and I put the newest upnp library in a new directory since I was testing, that's why it's libupnp instead of upnp.

linux-igd-0.93.ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/linux-igd/linux-igd-0.93.ebuild,v 1.0 2005/05/03 02:57:18 malketh Exp $

MY_PN="linuxigd"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

DESCRIPTION="Daemon that emulates Microsoft's Internet Connection Service (ICS)

   for UPnP-aware clients"

HOMEPAGE="http://linux-igd.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/linux-igd/${MY_PN}-${PV}.tgz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~sparc ~ppc"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="net-misc/libupnp

   net-firewall/iptables"

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}

   mv Makefile Makefile.orig

   sed <Makefile.orig >Makefile \

      -e "s|/etc/linuxigd|${D}/etc/linuxigd|" \

      -e "s|/usr/bin|${D}/usr/bin|"

   mv pmlist.c pmlist.c.orig

   sed <pmlist.c.orig >pmlist.c \

      -e 's|/usr/sbin/iptables|/sbin/iptables|g'

   emake || die "compile problem"

}

src_install () {

   exeinto /usr/bin

   doexe upnpd

   insinto /etc/linuxigd

   doins etc/*

   insinto /etc/conf.d

   doins ${FILESDIR}/upnpd

   exeinto /etc/init.d

   newexe ${FILESDIR}/rc_upnpd upnpd

   dodoc LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   einfo "Make sure your firewall routing broadcast packages"

   einfo "to 239.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 correctly. See"

   einfo "/usr/share/doc/${P}/README.gz"

   einfo "for more information."

   einfo "--------------------------------------------------"

   einfo "Make sure to edit /etc/conf.d/upnpd to your"

   einfo "in and out interfaces and /etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf"

   einfo "to your preferences and copy to /etc before"

   einfo "starting the upnpd daemon."

}

```

libupnp-1.2.1.ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/libupnp/libupnp-1.2.1.ebuild,v 1.0 2005/05/03 02:47:41 malketh Exp $

inherit eutils

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}-${PV}"

DESCRIPTION="Intel's UPnP SDK"

HOMEPAGE="http://upnp.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/upnp/${PN}-${PV}.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="BSD"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 sparc ppc ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="sys-fs/e2fsprogs"

src_compile() {

   cd ixml

   emake || die "compile problem with ixml"

   cd ../upnp

   emake || die "compile problem with upnp"

   cd ../threadutil

   emake || die "compile problem threadutil"

}

src_install () {

   dolib.so ixml/bin/libixml.so

   dolib.so upnp/bin/libupnp.so

   dolib.so threadutil/bin/libthreadutil.so

   dodir /usr/include/upnp

   insinto /usr/include/upnp

   doins ixml/inc/*.h

   doins upnp/inc/*.h

   doins threadutil/inc/*.h

   docinto sample

   dodoc LICENSE README

}

```

And you can download the packages themselves from my website at http://www.malkethius.net/~malketh/libupnp-1.2.1.tar.gz and http://www.malkethius.net/~malketh/linuxigd-0.93.tgz

----------

## wizeman

Could you please post ${FILESDIR}/upnpd and ${FILESDIR}/rc_upnpd?

It's needed by your ebuild.

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## m0x

I second that!

```
>>> Install linux-igd-0.93 into /var/tmp/portage/linux-igd-0.93/image/ category net-misc

install: cannot stat `/usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-igd/files/upnpd': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-igd/files/rc_upnpd': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/linux-igd-0.93/temp/upnpd': No such file or directory

```

----------

## Centinul

Any answer to this? I would like to use upnp services on my Gentoo Firewall

----------

## Malketh

I don't know what broke, I don't know how it broke, but I spent a month trying to fix upnpd after helping out one guy and let's just say I never got it working again. I was pissed enough to the point that I went out and bought a little gigabit gaming router from DLink that had UPnP in its firmware.

----------

## Centinul

Damn that sucks. I have a Gentoo firewall and I would love to have UPNP capabilities, but since support for this project has apparently died it doesn't look like I will be getting that feature anytime soon.

----------

## Braden.Compton

Looks like malketh is no longer hosting the source-code tarball.  Try this linux-igd ebuild (which fetches from CVS) in your portage overlay instead:

linux-igd-9999.ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/linux-igd/linux-igd-0.93.ebuild,v 1.0 2006/02/24 13:28:00 Braden.Compton Exp $

inherit cvs

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/linux-igd"

ECVS_MODULE="linux-igd"

MY_PN="linuxigd"

DESCRIPTION="Daemon that emulates Microsoft's Internet Connection Service (ICS)

   for UPnP-aware clients"

SRC_URI=""

HOMEPAGE="http://linux-igd.sourceforge.net"

IUSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~sparc ~ppc"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

DEPEND="net-misc/upnp

        net-firewall/iptables"

S="${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}"

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}

   mv Makefile Makefile.orig

   sed <Makefile.orig >Makefile \

      -e "s|/etc/linuxigd|${D}/etc/linuxigd|" \

      -e "s|/usr/bin|${D}/usr/bin|"

   mv pmlist.c pmlist.c.orig

   sed <pmlist.c.orig >pmlist.c \

      -e 's|/usr/sbin/iptables|/sbin/iptables|g'

   emake || die "compile problem"

}

src_install () {

   exeinto /usr/bin

   doexe upnpd

   insinto /etc/linuxigd

   doins etc/*

   insinto /etc/conf.d

   doins ${FILESDIR}/upnpd

   exeinto /etc/init.d                                                                   

   newexe ${FILESDIR}/rc_upnpd upnpd

   dodoc LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   einfo "Make sure your firewall is routing broadcast packages"

   einfo "to 239.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 correctly. See"

   einfo "/usr/share/doc/${P}/README.gz"

   einfo "for more information."

   einfo "--------------------------------------------------"

   einfo "Make sure you edit /etc/conf.d/upnpd"

   einfo "and /etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf"

   einfo "before launching the daemon"

}

```

files/upnpd:

```

# configuration file for upnpd

#INTERFACE="eth1"

#OUTERFACE="ppp0"

```

files/rc_upnpd:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need net

}

checkconfig() {

        source /etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf

        if [ "$INTERFACE" = "" -o "$OUTERFACE" = "" ] ; then

                ewarn "You need to configure /etc/conf.d/upnpd and /etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf"

                return 1

        fi

        return 0

}

start() {

        checkconfig || exit

        ebegin "Starting upnpd"

        /sbin/route add -net 239.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 $INTERFACE

        start-stop-daemon --start \

                --exec /usr/bin/upnpd -- $OUTERFACE $INTERFACE

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping upnpd"

        /sbin/route del -net 239.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 $INTERFACE

        start-stop-daemon --stop --exec /usr/bin/upnpd

        eend $?

}

```

This worked for me.  Hope is works for you too.

Regards,

Braden.

----------

## Centinul

Sorry to sound stupid but I have multiple questions regarding this. I've never installed software this way in Gentoo so I don't know how to go about it. First where is the link I can get these files from? Second you have code posted after the ebuild. What do I do with that? Finally, the internal side of my firewall isn't considered trusted, how do I get it to recognize and allow this service. I appreciate it. Thanks!

----------

## Braden.Compton

Centunil:

 *Quote:*   

> First where is the link I can get these files from?

 

Sorry, there are no download links.  I posted the source code for each file.

 *Quote:*   

> Second you have code posted after the ebuild. What do I do with that?

 

You will need to:

Create the appropriate portage overlay directory.  Typically:

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-igd /usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-igd/files
```

Create the requisite files, in the requisite places, pasting the requisite code.  Typically:

```
nano -w /usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-igd/linux-igd-9999.ebuild

nano -w /usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-igd/files/upnpd

nano -w /usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-idg/files/rc_upnpd
```

Create a digest for the ebuild:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/linux-igd/linux-igd-9999.ebuild digest
```

Emerge the package:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av linux-igd
```

Configure upnpd.  That is, set the appropriate interfaces in /etc/conf.d/upnpd.  Typically, this file will look something like: 

```
INTERFACE="eth0"

OUTERFACE="ppp0"
```

Start the daemon:

```
/etc/init.d/upnpd start
```

Optionally: add the daemon to your startup sequence:

```
rc-update add upnpd default
```

If you are unsure about any of these steps, you might like to consult this excellent guide (to using portage overlays) in the gentoo linux wiki.

 *Quote:*   

> Finally, the internal side of my firewall isn't considered trusted, how do I get it to recognize and allow this service.

 

This might be a problem.  The upnp daemon (linux-igd) must be installed on the firewall machine.

If you are using a hardware firewall (perhaps one built into your cable/DSL modem), it may already have a setting you can toggle to turn on uPnP support (if it doesn't, you simply can't use uPnP aware applications inside your firewall).

If you are using a software firewall, you need to find some way of getting linux-igd onto the machine.  Obviously, if the box belongs to you, and you are running gentoo linux on it, follow the above instructions on the firewall machine.  If not, you need to talk to the person who maintains the machine.

I hope this is enought to get you going.  If not, post back, and we'll do what we can to help!

Regards,

Braden.Last edited by Braden.Compton on Sun Feb 26, 2006 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Centinul

I appreciate your instructions. I just have one more question though. What version of linux-igd (and the subsequent dependencies) are you using? My Gentoo Firewall runs stable x86 and I know the portage version of that is old. I was wondering if you were running a different version before I go through this whole process.

----------

## Braden.Compton

Centunil:

## Edit 2006-02-27 ###

Bad instructions.  Not sure what I was thinking... USE="~x86" should be ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86".  See post below.

Have modified previously posted instructions (above) to take this into consideration.

##

The ebuild I posted will pull the current source code from CVS (i.e. the very latest code the developers are playing with), so no chance you'll be getting an older version. If you want me to quanitfy it, we're talking newer than linux-igd-0.92, but not quite 0.93 (which hasn't been released yet, despite what some people are naming their CVS ebuilds).  The only catch is that the ebuild I threw toghether is marked "testing", so you might like to emerge this way: 

```
USE="~x86" emerge linux-igd
```

Upnpd is the only package dependancy, and if you USE="~x86" emerge, you'll get the latest version of that as well.  I too am running "stable x86" on my gateway, and I can confirm that I built my linux-igd/upnpd this morning, exactly the same way I instructed you, and it is working fine.  That's CVS as of 20060226, with MSN 7.5.0311 clients connecting from WinXP, and Adium 0.89 from MacOS (that is, connected via uPnP NAT, with confirmed filesharing on both OSes and audio/video on WinXP).  Hasn't crashed yet - not that 16hrs is much of a test!

Kind regards,

Braden.Last edited by Braden.Compton on Sun Feb 26, 2006 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Centinul

Ok I've gone through almost all of your steps and I've kind of hit a wall. I tried doing 

```
USE="~x86" emerge -av linux-igd
```

but the version that showed up was 0.75 and not the newer one you were speaking of.

So what I did from there is I added linux-igd to my package.keywords file and it currently is installing (with the correct version). 

::EDIT:: During the emerge of linux-igd I received the following error

```
gatedevice.c:1011: error: `propSet' undeclared (first use in this function) 

make: *** [gatedevice.o] Error 1

!!! Error: net-misc/linux-igd-9999 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem
```

I also just noticed that there are numerous errors above this as well. I don't have a chance to post them here though. Is this my fault or the code? If it's the code what is the next course of action?

----------

## Braden.Compton

Centunil:

Profound apologies!!!!  My mistake, not yours.  I have no idea what I was smoking...  You DON'T build with USE="~x86".  Rather emerge with:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge linux-igd
```

As for the compile errors, I'm not sure what's going on.  Could be that by using package.keywords it pulled in the latest linux-idg, but an older upnp that is incompatible?  Try doing:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge upnp linux-igd
```

You should end up with net-misc/upnp-1.2.1a (which is what I'm running).  

If this works, let me know, and I'll modify the ebuild to require >=1.2.1a.  If it doesn't work, I'll look at the linux-igd code and engage my brain (I just rolled out of bed after a VERY busy weekend, so am avoiding doing too much thinking ATM).

Braden.

----------

## Centinul

Ok I have some good news and bad news. I was able to get the linux-igd daemon installed and started. Now there is something I'm misunderstanding. What needs to be available on the FIREWALL (as in IPTABLES rules) so that this daemon will work? Here are the log entries I'm getting:

```
Feb 26 17:11:14 Firewall REJECT:IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=120 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=1035 DPT=1034 LEN=16 

```

```
Feb 26 17:07:37 Firewall REJECT:IN= OUT=lo SRC=192.168.10.1 DST=192.168.10.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=11885 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3974 DPT=49152 WINDOW=32767 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
```

Thanks!

::EDIT:: I had to add the following rules to my IPTables script

```

$IPT -A OUTPUT   -i $LPDIF -s   $LPDIP   -j ACCEPT

$IPT -A OUTPUT   -i $LPDIF -s   $EXTIP   -j ACCEPT

$IPT -A OUTPUT  -i $LPDIF -s   $INTIP  -j ACCEPT

```

Last edited by Centinul on Sun Feb 26, 2006 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Braden.Compton

Try loosening the FORWARD chain:

```
iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp+ -o ! ppp+ -j ACCEPT
```

Bear in mind that if your external interface is NOT a ppp device, you will need to replace "ppp+" with the name of your external interface (e.g. eth1 or wlan0...).

If this works, you might like to add this command to the "start" portion of /etc/init.d/upnpd.  I personally use a firewall script called Arno's IPTABLES that takes care of this (and a whole lot more).  I got sick and tired of manually maintaining several pages worth of obfuscated iptables rules.  I'm not sure if there is an ebuild for arno's floating around somewhere.   I just modified his script and shoved it into /etc/init.d, but that's another story.

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Braden.

----------

## Centinul

Update......

WHAT WORKS:

AIM (Version 5.9.3861) Direct Connection

AIM File Transfer

MSN 7.5 Video Chat (VERY CHOPPY NOT USABLE!)

WHAT DOESN'T WORK

AIM (Version 5.9.3861) Video Chat

AIM (Version TRITON) Video Chat

This was the setup of the connection between me and the test subject

```
WindowsXP -> Norton Firewall -> WRT54GL (UPnP enabled) -> Linux Firewall -> Internet -> DLink Router (NOT UPnP Compatible) -> Norton Firewall -> WindowsXP
```

All in all I"m not sure if it's a problem with my firewall or with the DLink non-UPnP capable router. If the DLink is the problem that might help explain why the MSN Video Chat is so choppy. Any thoughts?

----------

## Braden.Compton

Centunil:

Nope, sorry.  This is as far as I can take you.  I don't use AIM, and I have no problems with MSN messenger video chat (over 1.5mbit DSL connection).  At least we got uPnP working.  The uPnP daemon doesn't do any forwding itself - it merely adds rules to your kernel iptables.  So I very much doubt that linux-igd is your problem.  Maybe the problem lies in your NAT rules, or routing table, or maybe the machine at the other end!  Perhaps you should post another thread/look around existing threads for AIM video chat?

Braden.

----------

## Centinul

Well I just want to extend my thanks for all the help that you have given me. I do have one suggestion though. I think that you should take this small howto you have written in this post and replace the old version of it on the www.gentoo-wiki.com website. That tutorial is ages old and I think this would be a perfect replacement. 

As far as my issues I think they will go unresolved because not many people use UPnP on their linux firewalls so I don't think people will not much about my issue.

----------

## Braden.Compton

You're welcome.  Although, by way of followup, I don't think your issues have anything to do with linux-igd.  Looking at your setup diagram, I'd say you have two problems:

1.  Your WRT54GL has uPnP  (and I assume NAT) enabled.  It does not need NAT or uPnP if your linux firewall is providing this service.  AFAIK you can only have 1 uPnP gateway on a network or class c ip range, and multiple NAT layers do wierd things.

2. The d-link router at the other end doesn't support uPnP, hence that machine will have to initiate AIM video connections, and you may experience wierd packet loss (hence the choppy video) if the winxp machine on the NRT54GL end tries to re-negotiate the stream.  Then again, it may simply not work at all (I am not familiar with how the AIM protocol works).

Your problems seem to stem, I think, from the setup you have, not the linux-igd code.  Network address translation and UPNP (for that matter) are ugly hacks designed to get us around the limited IPv4 address pool.  In an ideal world everyone would have public/routable IPs.  Unfortunately we don't.  We use private IP ranges linked to NAT routers with one public address.  To provide a working solution, uPnP code needs very specific conditions to be met (uPnP on each firewall, only 1 upnp router per physical network or class c IP range, no upnp-unaware firewalls anywhere on the route etc.).  Unless you can ensure that your network meets these specifications, you probably won't be able to get any implementation of upnp working (linux or otherwise).  You should try getting rid of the extra upnp/nat layer on your end of the network, and test against a remote network that is known to have upnp working.

Regards,

Braden.

----------

## Centinul

1. I do not know how to disable uPnP on my WRT54GL. It does not seem to have an option to do so. Since you mentioned that you can only have 1 uPnP gateway I can't get around this. I've tried the setup with the WRT54GL running uPnP and I did not have any file sharing capabilities at all until I installed Linux-igd on the firewall machine. I will look into possibly disabling NAT on the router and making my firewall into a DHCP server. 

2. The only way I can get AIM video chat to work is to allow the internal side of my firewall to have a good range of UDP ports open. I can't remember the exact number to be honest but it's in the thousands. When this happens I CAN initiate the video session in AIM (MSN still doesn't work).

I'll look into disabling uPnP on the router as well as the NAT'ing that it is doing and I will post back. Thanks again.

----------

## Chaos

Hey I just worked my way through making this functional today and set up a little wiki page about it.

I was having problems with it bailing out after a few minutes and it seemed to be my firewall script, because I tried the Arno's script posted earlier and it worked.

Wiki was set up pretty fast, feel free to make any corrections etc (clearly, since it's a wiki   :Very Happy:  )

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_UPnP_with_IPTables

----------

## Centinul

Just as a little piece of information. Looks like there is a new release of upnp version 1.3.1 in portage. I haven't tried it yet. Also there is a fork of the project and it's called pupnp. The link to it is here. Let me know if ya'll try and if it works better / worse.

----------

## pyth0n

New version of linux-igp is available. Version number 0.95 with lots of changes.

Also they say that a 1.0 version is on the sights. The project development is walking again...

----------

## Centinul

pyth0n:

Have you tried it? Does it work alright? I've hesitated to update to it.

----------

## someone19

 *pyth0n wrote:*   

> New version of linux-igp is available. Version number 0.95 with lots of changes.
> 
> Also they say that a 1.0 version is on the sights. The project development is walking again...

 

```
Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "linux-igd" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/linux-igd-0.75 (masked by: package.mask)

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (14 Sep 2006)

# All versions in portage need <net-misc/upnp-1.1 which was removed

- net-misc/linux-igd-0.92 (masked by: package.mask)
```

Ok...   So...  now what?    :Embarassed: 

----------

## pyth0n

 *Centinul wrote:*   

> pyth0n:
> 
> Have you tried it? Does it work alright? I've hesitated to update to it.

 

Not yet. I was going to try but I had to leave. Going to do it later...

Search Google for Linux XBOX UPNP. There's a site where the guy explains more about linux-igp

----------

## Arragon

I followed the HOWTO on Gentoo-Wiki and get the following error. (net-misc/upnp-1.3.1 is installed)

```

# /etc/init.d/upnpd start

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 8: iptables_location: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 17: debug_mode: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 25: insert_forward_rules: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 34: forward_chain_name: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 40: prerouting_chain_name: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 46: upstream_bitrate: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 52: downstream_bitrate: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 62: duration: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 66: description_document_name: command not found

/etc/linuxigd/upnpd.conf: line 75: xml_document_path: command not found

 * Starting upnpd ...                                                                             [ ok ]

```

----------

## jens.l

 *Arragon wrote:*   

> I followed the HOWTO on Gentoo-Wiki and get the following error. (net-misc/upnp-1.3.1 is installed)
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/init.d/upnpd start
> ...

 

Same here.   :Confused:  . Is it because the new version of linux-igd or upnp ?

----------

## Growlizing

Same error here. Seams like it's trying to execute the variables from the config-file...

----------

## alekiv

I installed linux-igd-9999.ebuild version.

When I do /etc/init.d/upnpd start server become "zomby" with load average up to 60...80

my upnpd.conf:

iptables_location="/sbin/iptables"

debug_mode=3

insert_forward_rules=yes

forward_chain_name=FORWARD

prerouting_chain_name=PREROUTING

upstream_bitrate=0

downstream_bitrate=0

duration=86400

description_document_name=gatedesc.xml

xml_document_path=/etc/linuxigd

Why this happening?

----------

## casso

I didn't add anything to the configuration files. I just installed UPnP and it at least starts. The problem is that it doesn't perform port forwarding for me yet. I believe this is because my FORWARD chain does not drop by default. I will get back to you once I set this up properly.

There is enough running to show that it works. Firstly, my XP system (I think SP1, but it might be SP2) can show an internet gateway in the network connections folder. Secondly, my bittorrent program logs show that it detects the UPnP IGD and that there is already port forwarding set up to the IP of the bittorrent client. The reason the forwarding exists is because I manually added it earlier.

I do hope things get a bit better with it as time goes on. I don't know the particular versions of the upnp-sdk or linux-igd I am using. For memory it is linux-igd-0.95

----------

## Niarbeht

Last I checked the gentoo-wiki was seriously out of date on how to get linux-igd/libupnp to play nice.

I know this because the last time I edited it, I couldn't get them to play nice.

It was probably the fault of my setup, but hey.

PS:

OOO! Linux-igd 1.0 exists.  Wow.  The gentoo-wiki IS out of date.  VERY out of date.  At the time of the last edit, the only good way to get linux-igd was via CVS.  I need to check in on things again.

FASTER MY WOODEN MODEM!

----------

## husku

well,

im having rough time with it, whats on my logs you say?

Mar  6 17:51:00 kuutio upnpd[19031]: UPnP SDK Successfully Initialized.

Mar  6 17:51:00 kuutio upnpd[19031]: Succesfully set the Web Server Root Directory.

Mar  6 17:51:00 kuutio upnpd[19031]: IGD root device successfully registered.

Mar  6 17:51:00 kuutio upnpd[19031]: Could not parse description document. Exiting ...

the document _is_ in its place... maybe a missing dep?

----------

## Niarbeht

Check the document itself, make sure it's formatted right.

I warned twice about whitespace around the equals signs in the wiki.  If you didn't do that step, I'm going to taunt you.  Again.

EDIT:

Oh, yes, sorry about the long periods between my posts.  I've got other things going on and, well,  :Sad: 

----------

## husku

well, i tried with and without spaces and it always complains about not being able to parse the description file. i also checked the xml file and afaik it is correct...

----------

## Niarbeht

Huh.

Something probably changed.

And I don't know what.

:-O

Check man?

Again, sorry that I can't be more help.  I'm far behind in a lot of things.

Maybe if we keep this near the top someone else will try to be helpful.

----------

## husku

 *Niarbeht wrote:*   

> Huh.
> 
> Something probably changed.
> 
> And I don't know what.
> ...

 

well, the funny thing is, i tried several versions and ended up the same way everytime. thats why i wondered about missing deps.

----------

